# Contest time!  Come get some...



## Rayjay1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok guys. It's time for another contest! This is an opportunity to win some high quality peptides from Blue Sky Peptide. We all know an accurate, high quality peptide is essential to getting accurate study results, so this is an opportunity to give Blue Sky a try in your research. A winner will be picked from here on this board only.


Up for grabs: 


4 vials of CJC-no dac *and* 4 GHRP-2 *or* 4 GHRP 6 *or* 4 Ipam (your choice)




The Contest:


Try to guess what old school game I am thinking of. It may be a board game or another type of game, indoor, outdoor, etc... post pics of the game with your guess. 
If nobody can guess the game, I have a post number in mind, and whoever has that post in the thread will win the peps. But I'm sure you guys can get creative and figure it out.




Reeeeeaaaaadyyyyy? GO!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 24, 2014)

Life?







Warrior


----------



## Uplifted (Apr 24, 2014)

Risk


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lawn darts


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2014)

the old electric football game?


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 24, 2014)

tetherball


----------



## Gracieboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Operation


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 24, 2014)

African heads up 7 up


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 24, 2014)

_CANDYLAND!!!!!!!!_


----------



## YorkBarbell (Apr 25, 2014)

Everyone loves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parchis!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Not bad.  These are some good ones.  Keep them coming!


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 25, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> African heads up 7 up


Automatically wins


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2014)

hide and seek


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 25, 2014)

Am guessing the good ol monopoly.


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 25, 2014)

Shoots and Ladders


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 25, 2014)

D&d


----------



## orange24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kick the can


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> D&d



I don't know this abbreviation...  ???


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I don't know this abbreviation...  ???



LOL... Nerd Games!

Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Jarts!!

You better duck motherfucker!!!!





*


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 26, 2014)

Stickball


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 26, 2014)

Battleship


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 26, 2014)

Monopoly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any more guesses?  Let's hear 'em


----------



## (Juggernaut) (Apr 26, 2014)

Rock 'Em Sock 'em Robots !





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Operation


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2014)

checkers


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 27, 2014)

We are going to wrap this contest up soon so get your guesses in


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 27, 2014)

rubik's cube


----------



## YorkBarbell (Apr 28, 2014)

Couple more of my favorites:

Sorry







Twister







Risk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just a couple hours left.  Get your guess in if you haven't yet


----------



## Dannie (Apr 28, 2014)

Hopscotch


----------



## Sickofskinny (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 28, 2014)

Sickofskinny said:


>



Twist her for the win.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright guys.  We have a winner!!  There were a lot of great old games posted up here, and one nailed it.  (African?) Heads up 7 up!!


Diesel618, PM me and arrange to get your prize


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats diesel!! African heads up ftw!!! Lol 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 28, 2014)

balderdash


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 29, 2014)

*** DIESEL618 ***

Tried to PM you but inbox is full.

YOU WON

PM me

*** DIESEL618 ***

diesel618

diesel618

*** DIESEL618 ***


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> African heads up 7 up



winning post


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry RayJay. just now been able to check this. PM sent.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> Sorry RayJay. just now been able to check this. PM sent.



You're good brother, just wanted to make sure you would see it since I couldn't PM


----------

